# Maintenance of heating/a/c units



## jsteam (Dec 27, 2014)

I work as a maintenance assistant in a Nursing and Rehab center, part of my duties require that I clean the filters on room heating and a/c units. So far it's been to take a brush and clean whatever lint has built up on them every month or so, I have noticed that some have a lot of buildup and some have very little or none, even though I have the utmost respect for my maintenance director he seems far to busy with big details of the building to properly address this, and a few of the units that we have had to change out were really dirty behind the filters inside of the units, my question is what is the proper way to maintain these units? I am assuming that most hotel, motels have the same sort of units in the rooms.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 27, 2014)

What is the make and model of the units you're asking about?


----------



## jsteam (Dec 27, 2014)

Most are GE thru the wall with some others are LG electronics thru the wall, both types have the outside plastic fins with the top one below the blowing air being the pull out filter, behind the filter is a screw to help fasten the front housing on.


----------

